# Ces profs qui touchent des milles et des cents



## rezba (3 Février 2005)

Discussion issue d'un long hors-sujet, parti de ce fil dans réagissez.

Et notamment de ça :



			
				Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qu'en retiendra le peuple, kamarades. Défendre un enseignant qui gagne des milles et des cents et s'affranchit des lois qu'il est censé transmettre, c'est se placer dans une optique d'angélisme et de laisser-faire. Et ce sont encore les gens honnêtes qui vont payer pour les autres.






Cool, un vrai élitiste !
Tiens, tu sais quoi, Mactiviste ? Hier, on s'est posé la question de la signification réelle de ta signature, dans le bar des modos.
Maintenant, c'est plus clair.
Ce n 'est donc pas du second degré.
Comme dit un de mes potes, un peu plus haut : "c'est énorme !" 

Allez, salut, hein ! 



Ah! Juste un truc. Pour que tu évites de redire des inepties sur les rémunérations des enseignants français, voici, par bonté d'âme, une grille simplifiée officielle de rémunération des enseignants.


----------



## tyler_d (3 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais tu te fous pas de la gueule du monde avec ton enseignant qui gagne des milles et des cents là ??? Ca se voit que t'es pas prof, tu voudrais qu'on les paye au SMIC les bac + 5 + CAPES peut-être ?? Mais réfléchis un peu des fois au lieu de monter sur ton ptit cheval miteux qui fait peur à voir. Et qui es-tu pour le brûler sur la place publique comme ça ??? Moi aussi je viendrai te voir quand ils viendront te chercher pour une raison ou une autre, une bonne ou une mauvaise et moi aussi je jetterai des pierres sans réfléchir, un peu plus fort et plus précisément que mon voisin, juste pour voir ce que ça fait.
> 
> Kamarades, kamarades mon cul oui !
> 
> "Angélisme" et "laisser faire" Si c'est pas connotées comme expressions ça...



bravissimo

non en plus c'est pas lui qui demande le pdf gratuitement pour chaque semaine ?

c'est l'hopital qui se fout de la charité.

Défendre les maisons de disques ? alors qu'elles sont responsables de l'état actuelle du marché et de la création bridé par leur budget ?

et puis quoi encore ?

Sinon pour réagir sur le HS, pas mal comme info la grille de salaire, par contre y'a pas le nombre d'heure de travail à coté... ce qui relativiserai ENORMEMENT ce que certain appelle des "bas salaires" (1230 euros net je considére ça comme plutot pas mal si on bosse 25h dans la semaine, et que c'est un premier job)


----------



## rezba (3 Février 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour réagir sur le HS, pas mal comme info la grille de salaire, par contre y'a pas le nombre d'heure de travail à coté... ce qui relativiserai ENORMEMENT ce que certain appelle des "bas salaires" (1230 euros net je considére ça comme plutot pas mal si on bosse 25h dans la semaine, et que c'est un premier job)



Allez, parce que je suis sympa. Un rapport du Sénat (une institution hautement gauchiste), sur l'évaluation du temps de travail des enseignants.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

Hallucinant ! mais c'est un sacerdoce en France d'enseigner ! :affraid: quand on sait que c'est une branche a taux élevé de nevrose...


----------



## rezba (3 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hallucinant ! mais c'est un sacerdoce en France d'enseigner ! :affraid: quand on sait que c'est une branche a taux élevé de nevrose...


 Pourquoi tu crois que j'ai finalement opté pour la recherche en secteur privé ?  
Le traitement d'un type comme Pierre-Gilles de Gennes doit tourner autour de 5867 ¤ bruts, plafond de rémunération des directeurs de recherche Classe exceptionnelle.
Mon chef d'équipe CNRS, Chargé de recherche titulaire depuis 12 ans, médaille de bronze du CNRS, touche 2657 ¤ mensuels, sur 12 mois...

Allez, je stoppe ce hors sujet, parti d'une petite phrase idiote qui m'a mis hors de moi.


----------



## trevise (3 Février 2005)

Waou, ça c'est du thread qui part en vrille !
Pour revenir au sujet, le plus drôle c'est que Ariel Wizman a signé cette pétition...
En tout cas l'idée est bonne : c'est le manifeste des 343 salopes qui avait déclenché le processus amenant la loi Veil sur l'IVG. 
Quand de très nombreux citoyens, de toutes régions, de tous milieux, y compris des célébrités, revendiquent par écrit avoir violé une loi, la légitimité de cette dernière prend du plomb dans l'aile. Messieurs des majors et du gouvernement, nous sommes 8 millions de pirates, et même des artistes que vous prétendez défendre sont parmi nous.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu crois que j'ai finalement opté pour la recherche en secteur privé ?
> Le traitement d'un type comme Pierre-Gilles de Gennes doit tourner autour de 5867 ¤ bruts, plafond de rémunération des directeurs de recherche Classe exceptionnelle.
> Mon chef d'équipe CNRS, Chargé de recherche titulaire depuis 12 ans, médaille de bronze du CNRS, touche 2657 ¤ mensuels, sur 12 mois...
> 
> Allez, je stoppe ce hors sujet, parti d'une petite phrase idiote qui m'a mis hors de moi.



oui enfin il te montre ou te dit ce qu'il veut bien te dire ... ce qu'il ne te dit pas ... c'est le cumul des rémunérations pour X ou Y "casquettes", "taches administratives", "droit de signer tel ou tel papier", "directeur de formation", "expertise truc", et j'en passe et des meilleurs...pour chaque parapheur sur son bureau, tu ajoutes une prime de 200 à 1000 euros net...

tu l'as deja vu sa grosse pile de parapheur ????


----------



## Lizandre (3 Février 2005)

Vraiment, faudrait voir à atterrir sur Terre de temps à autres.

Même si ça en gêne un certain nombre ici, au vu des réactions, les enseignants font partie de la moitié de français mieux rémunérés que l'autre. Voire, peut-être, du tiers ou même du quart de français mieux payés que les deux tiers ou trois quart autres.

Après, savoir si c'est normal ou pas, si ce sont des salaires "justes" ou pas, c'est une autre histoire.

Mais personne d'honnête ne peux nier que les enseignants constitue une profession assez bien rémunérée au regard du reste de la population.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

des stats pour dire ça ?


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> des stats pour dire ça ?



le salaire moyen en france...


----------



## yvos (3 Février 2005)

Lizandre a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment, faudrait voir à atterrir sur Terre de temps à autres.
> 
> Même si ça en gêne un certain nombre ici, au vu des réactions, les enseignants font partie de la moitié de français mieux rémunérés que l'autre. Voire, peut-être, du tiers ou même du quart de français mieux payés que les deux tiers ou trois quart autres.
> 
> ...


 
:mouais: :hein: 

Ou veux-tu en venir?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> le salaire moyen en france...


je le connais pas, justement (suisse), mais quand je parle de stat je ne demande pas seulement le salaire moyen en france, ce qui rime a rien, mas par catégorie ?


----------



## rezba (3 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> des stats pour dire ça ?



Oui, ça serait pas mal.... Parce que le salaire mensuel moyen en france etait, en 2002, et selon l'INSEE, de 1750 ¤. (1534¤ pour les femmes, 1905 ¤ pour les hommes...)
Un peu au dessus, donc, d'un professeur certifié avec 10 ans d'expérience...
Mais, vois-tu, les enseignants sont considérés comme des cadres, il parait qu'ils ont quelques mômes sous leur responsabilité.
Et le salaire moyen des cadres, étudié lui aussi par l'INSEE, se situe plutôt aux alentours de 3530 ¤ nets mensuels...


Quand à Pierre-Gilles de Gennes, je l'ai déja rencontré. Et je ne crois pas qu'il soit assujetti à l'Impot Sur la Fortune.
Le quotidien d'un directeur de recherche ? Je le connais un peu. Si tu en avais une connaissance aussi imprécise que moi, ça te suffirait pour savoir que les magnifiques primes dont tu parles n'ont rien de mirifique.
Les seuls enseignants qui se débrouillent correctement sont les agrégés du supérieur qui cumulent des heures complémentaires. Et encore, celles-ci sont déosrmais plafonnées. Non mais.
Et ceux qui cachetonnent à côté. Mais ceux là font largement leurs 60 heures par semaine...


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2005)

Lizandre a dit:
			
		

> Mais personne d'honnête ne peux nier que les enseignants constitue une profession assez bien rémunérée au regard du reste de la population.



Mais personne n'a dit le contraire, alors arrête ton pragmatisme à la Raffarin et ton soi disant réalisme, la phrase en question était : "des profs payés des milles et des cents" si il y avait eu marqué : "des profs assez bien rémunérés au regard du reste de la population" la réaction n'aurait pas été aussi épidermique, c'est tout.

Après faudrait comparer avec les autres bac + 5 + concours (le CAPES c'est pas donné à tout le monde faut-il le rappeler) qui bossent dans le privée pour voir qui est mieux payé que qui (ouai super intéressant), mais pas besoin d'aller chercher bien loin pour trouver des payes équivalentes et bien supérieures dans le privée et ouai.

Ma copine est prof, elle est présente 25 heures au lycée effectivement, sans compter les activités théatres pour les chiards par exemple, après tu peux rajouter 20 heures faciles pour la correction des copies et la préparation des cours, bah oui parce que ça se prépare des cours, on recopie pas le livre, puis les devoirs aussi ça se prépare. Alors je ne sais pas qui doit vraiment garder les pieds sur terre ici ?

Après leurs fameuses vacances tout frais payés, bah elles sont retenues sur leur salaire tout le long de l'année, en fait ils les payent, mais ça on le dit pas, ça fait partie de la désinformation, quant au jours de grèves, contrairement à des déclarations toutes récentes de Renaud Dutreil (orth ?) bah ils sont évidemment pas payés, voilà 

*Je suis pas venu ici pour les plaindre, personne d'ailleurs, juste pour ne pas laisser passer une phrase comme celle qu'a écrit l'autre là, déjà que son propos était puant, c'était pas la peine d'en rajouter une couche.  *


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et le salaire moyen des cadres, étudié lui aussi par l'INSEE, se situe plutôt aux alentours de 3530 ¤ nets mensuels...



Tain ils sont où tous ces cadres, z'habitent pas mon quartier je crois... pourtant c'est pas mal, les poubelles sont ramassées  Moi je connais pas des gens qui gagnent plus de 1700 ¤, c'est nul, j'ai pas les bons amis


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais, vois-tu, les enseignants sont considérés comme des cadres, il parait qu'ils ont quelques mômes sous leur responsabilité.


C'est des modérateurs alors ???


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2005)

Les coups de boules pleuvent !  :love:  :casse: (même pas mal, un newbie) :love:  :love:


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça serait pas mal.... Parce que le salaire mensuel moyen en france etait, en 2002, et selon l'INSEE, de 1750 ¤. (1534¤ pour les femmes, 1905 ¤ pour les hommes...)
> Un peu au dessus, donc, d'un professeur certifié avec 10 ans d'expérience...
> Mais, vois-tu, les enseignants sont considérés comme des cadres, il parait qu'ils ont quelques mômes sous leur responsabilité.
> Et le salaire moyen des cadres, étudié lui aussi par l'INSEE, se situe plutôt aux alentours de 3530 ¤ nets mensuels...
> ...




oui enfin ce chiffre INSEE ne veut rien dire du tout.... 

aujourd'hui les faits sont là .... 55 % des français salariés touchent moins de 8000 FF par mois (soit 1230 euros). Je te laisse ajouter à ces 55 % ceux qui ne sont pas salariés (au chômage, au rmi) et toutes les autres catégories non "nanties" (professions libérales du "pauvre) etc...

et puis trouver Raffarin "pragmatique" est aussi inepte et démago que de trouver sa politique "ultra-libérale" :-D


----------



## yvos (3 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> oui enfin ce chiffre INSEE ne veut rien dire du tout....
> 
> aujourd'hui les faits sont là .... 55 % des français salariés touchent moins de 8000 FF par mois (soit 1230 euros). Je te laisse ajouter à ces 55 % ceux qui ne sont pas salariés (au chômage, au rmi) et toutes les autres catégories non "nanties" (professions libérales du "pauvre) etc...


 
quand on balance des trucs comme celà, on cite ses sources.

sinon, ça sert à rien. 

si t'as envie de gueuler pour gueuler, va sur le forum de libé

et quid du sujet initial?


----------



## daffyb (3 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tain ils sont où tous ces cadres, z'habitent pas mon quartier je crois... pourtant c'est pas mal, les poubelles sont ramassées  Moi je connais pas des gens qui gagnent plus de 1700 ¤, c'est nul, j'ai pas les bons amis


* 'TAIN, arrêtez de nous faire chier avec les prof !!!!* si c'est si bien payé, il suffit de vous présenter au CAPES et puis c'est tout. Après, vous passez l'agreg et tout simplement vous roulez sur l'or !
On se plaind des profs et patati et patata, mais si c'est si facile, DEVENEZ PROF !!!! je suis énervé là ! (et je ne suis pas prof, je suis cadre et je gagne moins de 3530 ¤). Oui, j'aurais pu être prof, pourquoi pas... mais j'ai fait un autre choix et puis c'est tout ! et je ne me plainds pas !


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> oui enfin ce chiffre INSEE ne veut rien dire du tout....
> 
> aujourd'hui les faits sont là .... 55 % des français salariés touchent moins de 8000 FF par mois (soit 1230 euros). Je te laisse ajouter à ces 55 % ceux qui ne sont pas salariés (au chômage, au rmi) et toutes les autres catégories non "nanties" (professions libérales du "pauvre) etc...



Et alors ? Tapons sur les profs ? C'est leur faute ? C'est eux les nantis qui prennent tout l'argent c'est ça ? On a désigné un coupable et tu affûtes ta pelle ? Allez... un peu de respect pour cette profession qui est le ciment de notre société, après reste les flics, puis l'armée pour éduquer nos enfants, alors non merci, faut soutenir les profs c'est tout.


----------



## daffyb (3 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Les coups de boules pleuvent !  :love:  :casse: (même pas mal, un newbie) :love:  :love:


Je te boule virtuellement,.... peut pas le faire t'as pas le droit d'avoir des coups de boule :casse: :casse: :love:


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> 'TAIN, arrêter de nous faire chier avec les prof !!!! si c'est si bien payé, il suffit de vous présenter au CAPES et puis c'est tout. Après, vous passez l'agreg et tout simplement vous roulez sur l'or !
> On se plaind des profs et patati et patata, mais si c'est si facile, DEVENEZ PROF !!!! je suis énervé là ! (et je ne suis pas prof, je suis cadre et je gagne moins que ce qui est affiché dans les posts précédents). Oui, j'aurais pu être prof, pourquoi pas... mais j'ai fait un autre choix et puis c'est tout ! et je ne me plainds pas !



Hè mais pourquoi c'est moi que tu cîtes ? Je suis un gentil moi hè ???


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Je te boule virtuellement,.... peut pas le faire t'as pas le droit d'avoir des coups de boule :casse: :casse: :love:



Tu m'as fait peur     :love: 

Tain les largesses qu'on prend sur macg maintenant, avant suffisait de dire droite ou gauche et le sujet était fermé et là   

Cool !    :love:


----------



## daffyb (3 Février 2005)

Je te sitais parce que j'étais d'accord !


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? Tapons sur les profs ? C'est leur faute ? C'est eux les nantis qui prennent tout l'argent c'est ça ? On a désigné un coupable et tu affûtes ta pelle ? Allez... un peu de respect pour cette profession qui est le ciment de notre société, après reste les flics, puis l'armée pour éduquer nos enfants, alors non merci, faut soutenir les profs c'est tout.



mais non mon pauvre ami, mais quand tu clames que gagner 10 000 balles par mois en étant prof débutant c'est etre en deçà des salaires moyens des français, c'est un mensonge idéologique pur....

alors oui 10 000 balles c'est "rien" mais c'est toujours plus que 2 / 3 des français....que tu le veuillez ou non...


----------



## daffyb (3 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> mais non mon pauvre ami, mais quand tu clames que gagner 10 000 balles par mois en étant prof débutant c'est etre en deçà des salaires moyens des français, c'est un mensonge idéologique pur....
> 
> alors oui 10 000 balles c'est "rien" mais c'est toujours plus que 2 / 3 des français....que tu le veuillez ou non...


Fallait bien étudier à l'école, on te l'avait dit pourtant !


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Février 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Fallait bien étudier à l'école, on te l'avait dit pourtant !



des sarcasmes aussi nuls à chier, ne valent guere mieux que ma réponse...


----------



## daffyb (3 Février 2005)

ca part en


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

:tousstouss: j'ai un fond de protoxyde d'azote qui traîne  ça vous dit pas ? non, juste comme ça pour se détendre un peu 

sinon je suis d'accord :rateau:

Bon... on ferme ou on recadre ?

_personne ne parle des profs d'art -- appliqués ou pas -- qui vraiment ne servent à rien :rateau:_


----------



## yvos (3 Février 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> ca part en


 
plutôt mignonne la nouvelle prof de maths.

bien payée ou pas, ça semble être un bon parti


----------



## rezba (3 Février 2005)

Je croyais qu'on devait fermer cette parenthèse hors-sujet ?
Alors voilà, elle est fermée. Si quelqu'un la réouvre, je découpe le fil et j'en crée un dans le bar, avec pour titre "Les profs, ces types qui gagnent des mille et des cents".

Voila, je fais mon "cadre"... 


Alors, donc, voilà-t'y pas que des artistes et d'autres lancent un pavé dans la mare pour que, à l'heure où une nouvelle condamnation vient d'être émise à l'encontre de celui que Marc Guez, le directeur général de la Société civile des producteurs phonographiques, apelle un "gros poisson". (Libé du 3/2/05), on réflechisse à l'avenir de l'industrie cinématographique.

Est-ce vraiment raisonnable ?
Est-ce que ça change la donne, cet appel ?
Est-ce que Louis Chédid et M vont diner ensemble prochainement ?
Autant de questions qui doivent maintenant nous agiter ici, sinon, on ferme.


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> mais non mon pauvre ami, mais quand tu clames que gagner 10 000 balles par mois en étant prof débutant c'est etre en deçà des salaires moyens des français, c'est un mensonge idéologique pur....
> 
> alors oui 10 000 balles c'est "rien" mais c'est toujours plus que 2 / 3 des français....que tu le veuillez ou non...



Y pas de mensonge, juste une parano aiguë, "le salaire moyen" et celui que touchent 2/3 des Français, c'est pas la même chose c'est tout. Après c'est clair que si on comparait le salaire "le plus perçu", c'est clair qu'il serait bien en dessous des 10 0000 F, mais est-ce pour ça qu'on devrait taper à bras raccourcis sur les profs ? C'est quoi qui est anormal ? Leur salaire ? Ou celui de la majorité des Français ? Et ont-ils tous bac + 5 + concours ?

ps : oups sorry Rezba, on peut pas mettre mon post juste au dessus du tien vu qu'on a posté en même temps ?


----------



## rezba (3 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ps : oups sorry Rezba, on peut pas mettre mon post juste au dessus du tien vu qu'on a posté en même temps ?


 On verra. Si ça s'arrête là, on reste comme ça.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Y pas de mensonge, juste une parano aiguë, "le salaire moyen" et celui que touchent 2/3 des Français, c'est pas la même chose c'est tout. Après c'est clair que si on comparait le salaire "le plus perçu", c'est clair qu'il serait bien en dessous des 10 0000 F, mais est-ce pour ça qu'on devrait taper à bras raccourcis sur les profs ? C'est quoi qui est anormal ? Leur salaire ? Ou celui de la majorité des Français ? Et ont-ils tous bac + 5 + concours ?
> 
> ps : oups sorry Rezba, on peut pas mettre mon post juste au dessus du tien vu qu'on a posté en même temps ?



Le capes peut être présenté à bac +3 et la très très large majorité ont bac +4 ...
avoir bac + 5 et passer le capes c'est généralement par dépit...ce qui est comprehensible à la vue du manque abyssale d'opportunités...

et pis moi j'ai tapé sur personne ... je dis juste que 10 000 balles c'est bcp plus que ce que ramasse 2/3 des francais...on peut se moquer avec des niaiseries "prolo-caviard" mais ca reste des chiffres officiels.


----------



## daffyb (3 Février 2005)

Du calme rezba....  :love:


----------



## rezba (3 Février 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Du calme rezba....  :love:



Non, non, je suis officiellement mandaté par mon bon WebO...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ici. Depêche, ces liens ont généralement une durée de vie limitée...



si la justice (pitit j) avait autant de "severité" et de "sélérité" à l'égard des M. furniret, G. Georges, P. Henri, et autres pédo-criminels qu'envers les simili-pirates malchanceux...elle pourrait porter légitimement son nom...
en attendant c'est 10 poids 2 mesures...


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> si la justice (pitit j) avait autant de "severité" et de "sélérité" à l'égard des M. furniret, G. Georges, P. Henri, et autres pédo-criminels qu'envers les simili-pirates malchanceux...elle pourrait porter légitimement son nom...
> en attendant c'est 10 poids 2 mesures...



Ca c'était bon pour le bar également, côté PMU


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'était bon pour le bar également, côté PMU



ouais comme le syndrome de persécutions des profs francais ....allez hop au bar...

en attendant compte bien tes MP3 non "réglo" sur ton ordi ... et calcule ta sanction...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> et puis trouver Raffarin "pragmatique" est aussi inepte et démago que de trouver sa politique "ultra-libérale" :-D



C'est vrai quoi, diminuer l'ASS de ceux qu'on plus d'ASSEDIC, pour financer la baisse de l'impot sur le revenu de ce bon monsieur Sellière, c'est limite gauchiste, non ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Février 2005)

oula ça delete sec là


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, je suis officiellement mandaté par mon bon WebO...



Pour les honoraires, me consulter par MP. Détails à régler...


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Février 2005)

attention la moyenne est faite avec de gros , TRES GROS salaires

il faut savoir que 10% de la population française détient 53% du patrimoine


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> il faut savoir que 10% de la population française détient 53% du patrimoine



Des profs tu crois ?    :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Février 2005)

en 2001 le revenu annuel moyen était de 26 570¤
tandis que le revenu MEDIAN était  22 620¤


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Des profs tu crois ?    :love:


prof d'Universités why not?
des profs de prépa plus probablement (et encore)
il faut savoir qu'un prof agégé de prépas peut assez facilement tripler son  salaire de base qui est déjà assez confortable


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> en 2001 le revenu annuel moyen était de 26 570¤
> tandis que le revenu MEDIAN était  22 620¤



Euh c'est quoi la différence entre médian et moyen ?  :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Discussion issue d'un long hors-sujet, parti de ce fil dans réagissez.
> 
> Et notamment de ça :



Ah ouais, quand même...   :love:


----------



## Krstv (3 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> *Je suis pas venu ici pour les plaindre, personne d'ailleurs, juste pour ne pas laisser passer une phrase comme celle qu'a écrit l'autre là, déjà que son propos était puant, c'était pas la peine d'en rajouter une couche.  *




Sauf ton respect, j'ai beaucoup de mal quand j'entends quelqu'un qualifier des propos de "puant" simplement parce qu'il n'y adhère pas. 

Que le profs soient des nantis ou, au contraire, des forçats, je m'en fous. Je ne vote pas (plus), ai milité pour toute une vie quand j'étais à la fac, et me fous comme de ma première iPod socks que ce soit l'UMP ou le PS qui dirige le pays du moment que je peux vivre librement, travailler librement, manger librement, baiser librement...  Mais, je le répète, entendre quelqu'un traiter de tous les noms son interlocuteur pour la seule raison que son discours ne lui convient pas, ça m'effraie, et m'irrite au plus haut point. Tu n'es pas d'accord, soit. Mais ce n'est pas une raison pour jetter l'opprobe sur ton adversaire politique.

Voilà   


Très cordialement


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, quand même...   :love:


ouais je te dis pas la flemme on dirait un prof


----------



## Pierrou (3 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Euh c'est quoi la différence entre médian et moyen ?  :rose:


Revenu moyen  = moyenne de tous les revenus comme son nom l'indique
Le Revenu médian  c'est le revenu quui coupe les actifs en deux, 50 % gagnent plus, 50 % gagnent moins


----------



## Pierrou (3 Février 2005)

Cela dit, en tant que fils de prof, je dois dire que il ya a quand meme des idées reçues affreuses....
Oui les profs ont 20h par semaine, oui c'est moins que les autres, mais savez vous combien de temps ils passsent à préparer leurs cours, à corriger les copies, dans les réunions, les conseils de classe ?????
Quand au salaire, oui les profs commencent à un salaire élevé, mais à moins d'être agrégé ( ce qui est dur ) le salaire n'augmente presque plus apres ! 
Alors arretons de les diaboliser, ils font quand meme du bon boulot et on se doit de les respecter.


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2005)

Krstv a dit:
			
		

> Sauf ton respect, j'ai beaucoup de mal quand j'entends quelqu'un qualifier des propos de "puant" simplement parce qu'il n'y adhère pas.
> 
> Que le profs soient des nantis ou, au contraire, des forçats, je m'en fous. Je ne vote pas (plus), ai milité pour toute une vie quand j'étais à la fac, et me fous comme de ma première iPod socks que ce soit l'UMP ou le PS qui dirige le pays du moment que je peux vivre librement, travailler librement, manger librement, baiser librement...  Mais, je le répète, entendre quelqu'un traiter de tous les noms son interlocuteur pour la seule raison que son discours ne lui convient pas, ça m'effraie, et m'irrite au plus haut point. Tu n'es pas d'accord, soit. Mais ce n'est pas une raison pour jetter l'opprobe sur ton adversaire politique.
> 
> ...



Mais tu as lu son post au moins ? Je l'ai pas traité de tous les noms, juste dis que ces propos étaient puants, t'abuse pas un peu nan là ? Ils sont PUANTS ses propos c'est tout, c'est pas parce que je n'y adhère pas, c'est que c'est mensonger et insultant.

Et si une opprobre a été jeté, c'est sur les profs, faudrait voir à ne pas inverser les choses hein, elle est pas mal celle-là... au final ça va être moi l'incendiaire   

Super cordialement


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> en 2001 le revenu annuel moyen était de 26 570¤
> tandis que le revenu MEDIAN était  22 620¤



oui bien sur.... il y a en france uniquement 4564 (quatre mille cinq cent soixante quatre) personnes qui touchent le smic...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Mais oui, mais oui, on parlera politique une jour et vous serez surpris de me trouvez plus à gauche que nb'impoete qui ici. Continuez à soutenir ceux qui gueulent le plus fort, réjouissez vous de l'augmentation des honoraires des médecins et des quelques miettes données à la classe moyenne pendant que la majorité de l'humanité est plugée dans la précarité. Le seul avantage du néolibéralisme est qu'il aboutira à la liquidation de la classe moyenne et une prise de conscience tardive mais salitaire. Je vouslais juste souligner avec le cas de l'individu défendu par la gauche morale était un peu gros et que l'on ne me ferait pas croire qu'il ne pouvait pas payer la musique qu'il écoutait. Pendant qu'on enmerde un gars de banlieue pour un délit de faciès, on donne le bon dieu sans confession à des délinquants aux yeux de la loi. Je touche 520 euros d'allocations par mois, je paye mes logiciels et ma musique je ne vois pas pourquoi ce ne serait pas le cas pour un prof.
J'aurais tout eu pour en devenir un, j'avais des notes en fac qui auraient pu faire palir quelques agrégés, mais ma santé en a décidé autrement. Je dis juste que c'est un peu facile de déclarer la libre ciculation de la musique quand elle ne profitera pas à la grande majorité mais à une catégorie qui a les moyens de se payer un ordinateur, un abonnement. Fracture numérique, fracture sociale...
On me dira que "ce" n'est pas bien d'opposer une catégorie de population à une autre, mais c'est ainsi. Quand la démagogie et la dictature seront les seuls issues que trouvera la majorité comme refuge, il y aura encore une gauche caviar pour se demander ce qui s'est passé.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (3 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu as lu son post au moins ? Je l'ai pas traité de tous les noms, juste dis que ces propos étaient puants, t'abuse pas un peu nan là ? Ils sont PUANTS ses propos c'est tout, c'est pas parce que je n'y adhère pas, c'est que c'est mensonger et insultant.
> 
> Et si une opprobre a été jeté, c'est sur les profs, faudrait voir à ne pas inverser les choses hein, elle est pas mal celle-là... au final ça va être moi l'incendiaire
> 
> Super cordialement



c'est presque aussi puant que de dire que les profs sont persécutés ou mal aimés...ce syndrome est une création politicarde...

en attendant, a 40 ans un prof se retrouve la ou il VEUT géographiquement (ce qui n'est pas le cas des autres professions quoi qu'on en dise, de l'OS qui bosse à Sochaux par exemple), il a des emprunts à Tx très très préférentiels, il a des heures sups bien payées, des corrections d'exam largement rémunérées et des mois de vacances (4 au total)...

Les cours c'est vrai qu'il les prépare mais qui peut dire sincèrement que c'est la même préparation chaque année ? qu'au bout de 5 ans l'essentiel des cours ne sont pas écrits en long en large et en travers ? Qui connait un prof sincère qui peut affirmer le contraire ?

je ne dis pas que c'est pas mérité ou que c'est suffisant, je dis que c'est largement supérieur à ce que touche une GROSSE partie (une grosse majorité) des francais...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui, mais oui, on parlera politique une jour et vous serez surpris de me trouvez plus à gauche que nb'impoete qui ici. Continuez à soutenir ceux qui gueulent le plus fort, réjouissez vous de l'augmentation des honoraires des médecins et des quelques miettes données à la classe moyenne pendant que la majorité de l'humanité est plugée dans la précarité. Le seul avantage du néolibéralisme est qu'il aboutira à la liquidation de la classe moyenne et une prise de conscience tardive mais salitaire. Je vouslais juste souligner avec le cas de l'individu défendu par la gauche morale était un peu gros et que l'on ne me ferait pas croire qu'il ne pouvait pas payer la musique qu'il écoutait. Pendant qu'on enmerde un gars de banlieue pour un délit de faciès, on donne le bon dieu sans confession à des délinquants aux yeux de la loi. Je touche 520 euros d'allocations par mois, je paye mes logiciels et ma musique je ne vois pas pourquoi ce ne serait pas le cas pour un prof.
> J'aurais tout eu pour en devenir un, j'avais des notes en fac qui auraient pu faire palir quelques agrégés, mais ma santé en a décidé autrement. Je dis juste que c'est un peu facile de déclarer la libre ciculation de la musique quand elle ne profitera pas à la grande majorité mais à une catégorie qui a les moyens de se payer un ordinateur, un abonnement. Fracture numérique, fracture sociale...
> On me dira que "ce" n'est pas bien d'opposer une catégorie de population à une autre, mais c'est ainsi. Quand la démagogie et la dictature seront les seuls issues que trouvera la majorité comme refuge, il y aura encore une gauche caviar pour se demander ce qui s'est passé.





			
				Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> --------------------
> Non à l'arrivée massive des pirates sur Macintosh !
> Mac mini à 3000 ¤ et iBook à 4000 !


 Tu mélanges un peu tout là, surtout avec l'article que t'as toi-meme cité.

Perso de la droite ou gauche je m'en tape c'est toi qui crois qu'on cause de ça...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2005)

Je ne vois pas bien - pourtant j'ai suivi les réactions ce matin- ce qu'un sujet polémique teinté de politique vient faire au bar, si ce n'est pour y échouer. Ceci est le cas.
La charte est claire. pas de politique.


----------

